# Newly Cpc Looking For Oppourtunity In Chicagoland Area



## Rybicki1 (May 7, 2008)

Hi,
 I passed my CPC exam in December of 2007 and now I am having a hard time finding a job. Most of my experience is on the back end of the healthcare field. I have been doing billing and collections for over 5 yrs and that's where I'm stuck at. Does anyone have any suggestions on how or what I can do to gain more knowledge in the coding field? Every where I apply to they are looking for experienced coders but how can you gain expeirence when your not given the chance? It's somewhat fustrating starting a career all over again. My long term goal would be to stay home with my children and I understand that it will take a few years to get there which I'm fine with. I'm not worried about the pay, I just need a chance. Any advise will help. 

Thanks so much!

saragia3@yahoo.com

Sara


----------

